# What is a vanity thread?



## FreeTheSlaves (Feb 14, 2003)

Just read Piratecat's post. What exactly should we watch out for in our postings?


----------



## Saeviomagy (Feb 14, 2003)

At a guess, I'd say it's things like "I'm going to be gone from the boards for a week..."


----------



## FreeTheSlaves (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok. That stuff would be best for icq or for using the buddy function eh?


----------



## haiiro (Feb 14, 2003)

I wondered about the vanity thread thing myself, but my inner lurker compelled me to wait and see if I could figure it out on my own...or if someone else would ask first.

Success!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 14, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38986


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Feb 14, 2003)

I would think a vanity thread is a thread you create - not because you have something interesting to say or any real questions - but because you like seing your name on the threadlist and like when people respond to your post.

Thus, the reason for such a thread is a thinly-veiled attempt to stroke your own ego.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 14, 2003)

If you take away my Ego, I have nothing.  NOTHING I tell you, NOTHING!


----------



## Skade (Feb 14, 2003)

This is not Skade.  Skade is a three inch tall little boy that lives in his mother's cupboard.  This is Skade's ego made manifest.

I am a vanity post.


----------



## Kilmore (Feb 14, 2003)

Actually, hundreds of years ago in Massachusetts, the early pilgrims were very simple living people, dressing somber, building simple, and dedicating their lives to work.  All the clothes that they wore were of simple linen, IF they didn't have to settle for burlap or canvas.  Colors only ranged from the blacks and grays into white, and with the introduction of indigo from the southern colonies, blue.

But as time went on, there arose a more prosperous class in Colonial America, and they were not ashamed to live a step above their hard working cousins, and they dressed the part.  Eventually silver from the Appalachian Mts. and gold plundered from the Spanish Main found itself in the shops of Boston and Philadelphia, and in addition to being used in jewelry and gilding of ships' prows and figureheads, it was spun into thread and woven into the fancy garments the new American aristocracy wore.

The hard working people on the street, naturally scoffed at their fancier brethren, who wore what they called "vanity thread" and refused to have anything to do with it.








Okay, I just made all that up.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Feb 14, 2003)

This is about me, isn't it?

--Kamikaze Narcisist


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2003)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *
> Okay, I just made all that up. *




Yes. Yes, you did.  

Before I move this to Meta, I should explain, huh? An example (no offense intended to Wolf72) might be "What's your favorite jelly bean?"  It's a thread that really adds more chaff than wheat, and doesn't even especially provide insight about the people on the boards. I'm tempted to cite the Texas/Tejas thread as well, stuff that's OT and which has a really limited potential audience.

Mind you, it's good to have some OT threads, because they bind us together as friends and let us share other common interests.  It's always best to use good judgment when posting OT threads, though. They're more tolerable when there are only a few of them active, and ones that actually inform or educate are cooler than ones that are "Gee, I'm bored, I think I'll start a new thread and post random stuff."

Really, the only problem is that we got a LOT of OT threads at once, and that can get distracting.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Feb 14, 2003)

Yeah, but the jelly bean conversation was one of the best ones I've had since the HIVEMIND! 

Bah. I guess us legume overs can't win!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2003)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *Bah. I guess us legume overs can't win!
> 
> *




Life's rough all over.


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 14, 2003)

Is my cricket thread okay?


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 14, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Is my cricket thread okay? *



Is it a dire cricket?


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Is it a dire cricket?   *




he's from oyztrelia. everything's dire there! particularly the beer!


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 14, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> he's from oyztrelia. everything's dire there! particularly the beer!  *




Hey Krug, you even have the accent workin'.  That's a beaut, mate!  Fair dinkum!


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Feb 14, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Is my cricket thread okay? *



You're asking whether it was cricket for you to post your cricket thread? 

Good thing Piratecat moved this to Meta.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 15, 2003)

i think of vanity threads as things like "What is your favorite band?" where the purpose of the thread is just for people to talk about themselves...


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 15, 2003)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *This is about me, isn't it?
> 
> --Kamikaze Narcisist *




You're so vain, you probably think this thread is about you.


----------

